# Just got my first commissioned project



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

A friend of mine just asked me to build this cooler for his father in law AND he pay for materials and labor and now I'm nervous because it's different than just making it for myself

Wish me luck


----------



## Jeremy78 (Oct 22, 2015)

Looks nice!!
Word of advise for doing work for friends…. Charge them double! LOL Working for friends and family is a PITA!


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Best of luck Ed, If you are happy with the work you make for yourself then I am sure your clients will be very happy with it. They wouldn't have asked you to do it if they didn't like your work. Congratulations!


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Best of luck Ed, If you are happy with the work you make for yourself then I am sure your clients will be very happy with it. They wouldn t have asked you to do it if they didn t like your work. Congratulations!
> 
> - bearkatwood


Thanks for that , your so right


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

It is better than the crap they sell at the big box store. Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## woodworkingprincipal (Jul 1, 2012)

Ed, I have made a couple hundred deck coolers. Holler if I can help you…..Dave


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Take your time. Mistake will always be made. Just keep them small and fixable. I still rarely ask for money because I deal in favors. If they give me money after seeing it great. If not, no biggie.


----------



## FrankRGinn (Nov 2, 2015)

Good job. It looks so nice. Good luck.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

You'll be fine. One piece of advice…don't let them see it while it is being constructed. They will get in your way, suggest things that you don't want to do, try to add on things they don't want to pay for, and in general have a different way of thinking than you do, which is just fine right now, thank you very much.

I learned this the hard way, and ended up with a butchered product that neither of us liked. Happened years and years ago, and I have had a strict rule of no lookie while under construction ever since.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Good luck on your first commissioned project. Don't worry. Do your best and you will do well. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

One other thing, don't get stressed about it. Have fun with it. I know it sounds weird, but it will show thru. If you are having fun it will have a smooth feel and if you are stressed you will see it. So relax and have fun making it.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Ed, I have made a couple hundred deck coolers. Holler if I can help you…..Dave
> 
> - Dave Carlisle


Hi Dave,
I actually do have a question.. Have you ever use the cooler and put a spigot in the side of the cooler ?

If so what parts do I need to adapt it so as that I can have the melted water pour out..

I measure the hole hole diameter in the plastic cooler and its 1" .. I know o need a spigot but I'm not sure what other pieces I need to complete the process !!

Any help would be great full !!


----------

